# Heart Attack Potatoes



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Anyone have good simple recipe for making these potatoes?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

chop 1 lb bacon .............fry and save half grease
sour cream
1 brick velveeta
chopped green onion
1 stick butter
salt/pepper to taste
at least 10 lbs small red potatoes boiled till they split , then coarse mash

to assemble:
cook and coarse mash potatoes, leave skins on
chop up butter and add to hot potatoes
add cooked bacon and half the grease
cube cheese and stir in
fine chop gr onion and add
use sour cream to thin mixture and season *** needed

it is best to cook "too many" potatoes ahead of time, make sure that as you fold everything the potatoes are very hot.

call cardiologist


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha!! I have never seen the recipe or ever heard of Heart Attack Potatoes .. but somehow I knew it had bacon, butter and cheese.

Perfect!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Sweet thanks a bunch Coastal Outfitters!!!


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

here is a ranch style recipe that i use and everyone loves:

4-5 pounds of new potatoes
1 bundle of green onion (diced)
1 pkg of bacon
1 16-24oz HV ranch dressing depends on how much ranch you like
1 stick of butter
1 2lb pkg of shredded cheese (any type you like)

start off by chopping/dicing the bacon and then frying it - do not let it get too crispy.

boil the potatoes for about 20-25 mins - i usually quarter the potatoes to help them cook faster

once the potatoes are done, drain & dump them in a large sqaure pan. add stick of butter, salt/pepper or your favorite seasoning salt to taste, bacon+all of the grease, diced onions, ranch dressing & part of the cheese. mix all items thoroughly - its okay if the potatoes mush/mash a little. once it is mixed real good, evenly spread them in the pan and cover with the remaining cheese. the longer it all sits the better it tastes. i usually make it a day ahead of time and then just reheat.

modify the cheese or ranch to your liking


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks fi**** I'll try your recipe as well sounds good!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

That sounds great, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Make sure you boil the potatos in hog lard first.:rotfl:


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Elizabeth--this is the big one!:rotfl:


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

i use about the same recipe except i boil my red potato's in crab boil


----------

